# My first Ford and I like it



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Like the color.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you plowed with the EXT yet?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Good looking pickupThumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Meh...it's a Furd. 

Congrats. I had more against the engine and dealers than against the truck itself.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...it's a Furd.
> 
> Congrats. I had more against the engine and dealers than against the truck itself.


So mulch anger......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> So mulch anger......


Only at Todd...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...it's a Furd.
> 
> Congrats. I had more against the engine and dealers than against the truck itself.


A Furd with an EXT even better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> A Furd with an EXT even better.


Yeah...I really don't hate myself that much.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been a GM guy since forever.
The.last few months I can't get a dealer to build me what I want. It's not that I'm asking for something they don't offer, I can build it on their site. They just won't go through the hassle.
With GM pulling their Oshawa plant and a couple others in canada I may lose the faith and have to go with dogde...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been a GM guy since forever.
> The.last few months I can't get a dealer to build me what I want. It's not that I'm asking for something they don't offer, I can build it on their site. They just won't go through the hassle.
> With GM pulling their Oshawa plant and a couple others in canada I may lose the faith and have to go with dogde...


I was just talking to a guy yesterday about the same thing only a Ford, took the dealer for ever to get the truck he had ordered and when it came in it was wrong. They tried trading with other dealers but no go, he ended up going out of state to get what he wanted.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

In Ontario it doesn't matter what brand you are ordering its going to take anywhere from 12-15 weeks according to the dealer I deal with. That's a fleet order, if its just a one off might be best to do a dealer search, if nothing comes up your going to have to wait. Not sure why the backlog but it is what it is.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have you plowed with the EXT yet?


they plow very nice move a lot of snow but they do have there problems but boss has been very good about trying fix the problems


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

No ordering problems from my dealer. Ordered 9/27, landed at dealer 11/12. But then again I know they put rush on it. I have ordered or purchased about $1 million worth of Ford trucks & suv's & cars over the past 27 years, maybe that helps? IDK.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...it's a Furd.
> 
> Congrats. I had more against the engine and dealers than against the truck itself.


LOL name a better setup with an axle and frame package better built for a 3/4-1ton setup....

even the 6.7/6.2 engines are pretty bullet proof.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> LOL name a better setup with an axle and frame package better built for a 3/4-1ton setup....
> 
> even the 6.7/6.2 engines are pretty bullet proof.


RAM Cummings...mind blown


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> RAM Cummings...mind blown


meh, i dont like replacing balljoints, universals, tie rods at 30k.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> meh, i dont like replacing balljoints, universals, tie rods at 30k.....


You are confusing Ford and RAM.

Over 100K on my RAM with a Cummings and crew cab. 1100# plow hanging off the front. Actually had to modify the mount because I have an aftermarket bumper.

1 axle joint in 100K.

Makes me cry to think of how many ball joints I paid for on Fords. And brakes because they rust. Bearings. Injectors. Torqshift transmissions.

I've had up to 10 Fords in my fleet. So I can keep going if you want.


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats! I’ve had my 15 for 43k miles and 4 winters plowing and have not had one problem yet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are confusing Ford and RAM.
> 
> Over 100K on my RAM with a Cummings and crew cab. 1100# plow hanging off the front. Actually had to modify the mount because I have an aftermarket bumper.
> 
> ...


Please doo...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are confusing Ford and RAM.
> 
> Over 100K on my RAM with a Cummings and crew cab. 1100# plow hanging off the front. Actually had to modify the mount because I have an aftermarket bumper.
> 
> ...


I can say all the negatives I had dealing with Dodge/Ram stuff before I switched to Ford and I've had no issues since I switched.

You had a black storm cloud over top of all your Ford purchases or something...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I can say all the negatives I had dealing with Dodge/Ram stuff before I switched to Ford and I've had no issues since I switched.
> 
> You had a black storm cloud over top of all your Ford purchases or something...


Apparently you had a black cloud surrounding your Dodge/RAM purchases.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently you had a black cloud surrounding your Dodge/RAM purchases.


I won't disagree with that. Although none of mine spontaneously combusted either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know what to Mark, my year and a half old 550 is pushing 90K with loads of 55-58k pounds and the only thing I've replaced are the tires and rear brakes that had 40% left on them.

Been having a issue with the fuel hanging up at 3/8's empty, other than that....no problems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ironically, the 2 of you combined with my RAM experiences are making my point. 

It's ignorant and immature to state one truck is THE BESTEST. They all have problems, they all break. 

My BIL had one of the first Furds with a 6.7 and had ZERO problems with it until my niece totalled it. Replaced it, never ran right, engine seized, and he lemon lawed it. 

I won't buy another Ford due to the issues I had with them when I owned 10 Fords.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had up to 10 Fords in my fleet.





Mark Oomkes said:


> I owned 10 Fords.


Did you have 10 fords?

Sheesh, so angry & bitter


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I can say all the negatives I had dealing with Dodge/Ram stuff before I switched to Ford and I've had no issues since I switched.
> 
> You had a black storm cloud over top of all your Ford purchases or something...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently you had a black cloud surrounding your Dodge/RAM purchases.


 Not to say they don't break, GM will solve some issues. :laugh: SKW They all got bad ones and good ones. 6 in 1 a 1/2 dozen in the other.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The 2020 Chevy pickup trucks will fall from number two to last with that new design.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> The 2020 Chevy pickup trucks will fall from number two to last with that new design.


 Not trying to be funny, Why is this?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Not trying to be funny, Why is this?


The only award they're going to win is the worlds ugliest truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Not trying to be funny, Why is this?


Cuz they're fugly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Did you have 10 fords?
> 
> Sheesh, so angry & bitter


Kind of explains it...and the lack of sunshine...accurate forecasting...can't drink enough beer due to inaccurate forecasting...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I see that across the board with all vehicles. I don't understand why they're trying to make every look like a decked out nike sneaker.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cuz they're fugly.


 Wow, that is pretty fugly.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I like the mirrors on the Chevy:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> I like the mirrors on the Chevy:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 187494


Is that a real picture? Not photoshopped?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Well it came from the internet, so there is a chance it's fake, but I believe it's real


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that a real picture? Not photoshopped?





JMHConstruction said:


> Well it came from the internet, so there is a chance it's fake, but I believe it's real


http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1812...controversial-2020-silverado-hd-high-country/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1812...controversial-2020-silverado-hd-high-country/


Huh...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think the Chevy designers started early on the legalization of mary jane.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...


It gets worse

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2019-chevy-silverado-1500-fuel-economy/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> It gets worse
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2019-chevy-silverado-1500-fuel-economy/


Huh....x2


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Back in the day when GM knew what they were doing


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Back in the day when GM knew what they were doing


I always thought those were cool looking.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im facing the same dilemma as mark. i have 11 fords, and half of them are deisel. ive dumped thousands into them. Switch brands or just stick to ford gas going forward, tough decision........


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We have 2013 and 2015 550's with the diesels in them. I had the 6.0 engines in my older trucks they were junk no doubt. I will say that the new diesels in the Fords have given me no problems at all, not even so much as a sensor going down. I do not drive them my staff does, I know they don't drive them like their own vehicles, yes I'm sure they get abused but so far so good.

That being said, I think most vehicles are for the most part the same reliability wise, they have to be otherwise they wouldn't sell them. Ford and GM are sharing a transmission in their trucks, how much longer will it be that you'll be able to pick and choose engine and transmission configurations before to long like in the larger trucks.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/ford-gm-nine-speed-transmission-shared-news/


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I like the mirrors on the Chevy:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 187494


The mirror engineers at GM must of been all playing the same app that day....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> The mirror engineers at GM must of been all playing the same app that day....
> 
> View attachment 187499


I bet Philbilly has that app too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Back in the day when GM knew what they were doing


Here's a truck that a retired Ff's Son just picked up, 
6.2 engine with about 70k on it.
Got it for like 2700$
I couldn't see the truck at first, but if you look hard enough, it's there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I like Chevys, I used to like them a lot more.

My very first diesel truck was a Chevy 5.7 diesel....yes diesel...... what a freaking disaster that was. My dad gave it to me when I was a teenager, (mid 80's)..... That truck would blow head gaskets once a month... That was my last diesel engine until 99.

I was a chevy guy to the mid 90's.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Chevys, I used to like them a lot more.
> 
> My very first diesel truck was a Chevy 5.7 diesel....yes diesel...... what a freaking disaster that was. My dad gave it to me when I was a teenager, (mid 80's)..... That truck would blow head gaskets once a month... That was my last diesel engine until 99.
> 
> I was a chevy guy to the mid 90's.


I bet you didnt have to pull the body off to replace them did you. You are right though that was a real disaster, gas engine (350 olds) converted to a diesel.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Chevys, I used to like them a lot more.
> 
> My very first diesel truck was a Chevy 5.7 diesel....yes diesel...... what a freaking disaster that was. My dad gave it to me when I was a teenager, (mid 80's)..... That truck would blow head gaskets once a month... That was my last diesel engine until 99.
> 
> I was a chevy guy to the mid 90's.


Teenager in the mid 80s?
You must mean mid 40s...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1969... 50 next oct


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> 1969... 50 next oct


Geez you're old.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> 1969... 50 next oct


50 in October and your first aarp letter in November...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here's a truck that a retired Ff's Son just picked up,
> 6.2 engine with about 70k on it.
> Got it for like 2700$
> I couldn't see the truck at first, but if you look hard enough, it's there
> ...


 Best thing he can do it put a gas GM Goodwench crate motor in it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I bet you didnt have to pull the body off to replace them did you. You are right though that was a real disaster, gas engine (350 olds) converted to a diesel.


Hell no, it was a 1979, could have fit 3 engines in the bay.

He also had a Cadillac El Dorado with a 5.7 diesel. That was a bigger POS. Pulling an engine was a painstaking project with the differential in the way. That had to be unbolted and turned to lift out.

The reason why I'm so mechanical is because of GM.

Growing up as a teenager that's all we had were GM's, when I started in the restoration industry, that company was a Ford fleet..... Been Ford a ford guy ever since.

The only benefit way back then for the diesel is we were both operating engineers....free fuel


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the Tatra trucks is where its at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry PB

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2018/12...mbers-figures-results-third-quarter-2018/amp/


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I want one, I've had 4

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/brand-new-classic-ford-broncos-now-on-sale


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> I think the Tatra trucks is where its at.


I can't believe you went there...lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> I want one, I've had 4
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/brand-new-classic-ford-broncos-now-on-sale


You could get the $250k one, and next time you come through KC take me for a ride


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't believe you went there...lol.


You're just pissed cuz you didn't think of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You're just pissed cuz you didn't think of it.


SKW...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are confusing Ford and RAM.
> 
> Over 100K on my RAM with a Cummings and crew cab. 1100# plow hanging off the front. Actually had to modify the mount because I have an aftermarket bumper.
> 
> ...


It's the dodge transmission that are weak

Fords death wobble front ends are pretty easy to maintain ... got to change that stuff out when you swap tires winter/summer 
Basically check and replace as needed twice a year when doing tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Older Dodge trannies were weak. Newer ones...especially the Aisin are far better.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> It's the dodge transmission that are weak
> 
> Fords death wobble front ends are pretty easy to maintain ... got to change that stuff out when you swap tires winter/summer
> Basically check and replace as needed twice a year when doing tires.


Dodge had some death wobble problems as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dodge had some death wobble problems as well.


My '94 was really bad.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dodge had some death wobble problems as well.


I don't remember ever having to slow down to 20 miles an hour to get it straightened out in my Dodges... They always were you had to make one revolution of the steering wheel for it to even start turning....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I miss the Old Days


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187533
> I miss the Old Days


Is that the elusive snow commander....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that the elusive snow commander....


Yes it is....Look at those headlights on that game Changing Meyers Plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I want one, I've had 4
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/brand-new-classic-ford-broncos-now-on-sale


 Not The $250K one with the shelby package etc. Than again from what I'm hearing from a friend that's a service writer at a franchise they sold 10 raptors and one guy upgraded one up to like $200K

The one I looked at was like $80K till you walk to the sticker on the other side of the truck and the different packages added on.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187533
> I miss the Old Days


I learned to drive and plow in one of those in the mid 70's


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't get me wrong I like Chevys, I used to like them a lot more.
> 
> My very first diesel truck was a Chevy 5.7 diesel....yes diesel...... what a freaking disaster that was. My dad gave it to me when I was a teenager, (mid 80's)..... That truck would blow head gaskets once a month... That was my last diesel engine until 99.
> 
> I was a chevy guy to the mid 90's.


 I remember that POS motor, 5.7 diesel conversion. My FIL bought one in a Olds Delta 88. I found a Cutlass cruiser wagon at a dealer auction only had the wood grain and factory GM wire wheels sharp looking car, Most definitely were a failure and POS.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187533
> I miss the Old Days


Pretty much my first plow truck. Except we had a flatbed on ours and an 8' Meyerstern.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> I learned to drive and plow in one of those in the mid 70's


Mine all had swampers or boggers under them...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty much my first plow truck. Except we had a flatbed on ours and an 8' Meyerstern.


Was it Oomkes Green....I really enjoyed the push pull knobs ...By the end of Plowing you were like the hunchback of Notre Dame...Could not stand up straight for days


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I learned to drive and plow in one of those in the mid 70's


Did you have a cooler of beer riding shotgun like I did??....Was Old Chub called young Chub back in those days??


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't remember ever having to slow down to 20 miles an hour to get it straightened out in my Dodges... They always were you had to make one revolution of the steering wheel for it to even start turning....


About 10 years ago a friend had a new dodge truck, going over a bridge on the E way and he had to almost stop it was shaking so bad. He thought he was going off the bridge and into the river.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you have a cooler of beer riding shotgun like I did??....Was Old Chub called young Chub back in those days??


I was a 14yo kid back then....... I drank Buttwipers


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> About 10 years ago a friend had a new dodge truck, going over a bridge on the E way and he had to almost stop it was shaking so bad. He thought he was going off the bridge and into the river.


It's kinda a stretch to call Mark a friend...Nor would I admit I even know him


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I was a 14yo kid back then....... I drank Buttwipers


You had good taste back then.....What happened??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's kinda a stretch to call Mark a friend...Nor would I admit I even know him


who.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> who.....


Eggzakly....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> You had good taste back then.....What happened??


He grew up and became sophisticated...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He grew up and became sophisticated...


Sophisticated is a word I am not accustomed to


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's kinda a stretch to call Mark a friend...Nor would I admit I even know him


Likewise...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Sophisticated is a word I am not accustomed to


But you call me a hillbilly and woodtick...SKW


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Likewise...


SKWDA


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But you call me a hillbilly and woodtick...SKW


I call you many things...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Sophisticated is a word I am not accustomed to


You know... You drink these dark craft beers... Usually have tight jeans on with some wing tip dress shoes... Might even have a pinky ring on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> SKWDA


Thank you...it has been even longer for a DA than a JA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know... You drink these dark craft beers... Usually have tight jeans on with some wing tip dress shoes... Might even have a pinky ring on...


You're batting .250...dark beer is your only hit.


----------

